# Verdon Gorges



## jasp (May 26, 2005)

Hi, we are off to France in just over a week, one of the places we will be stopping in is Moustiers Ste Marie in the Verdon Gorges. Has any body drove around/along the gorges from this town along the D952 or the D19. This route will be from West to East, our motorhome is 6.5m long. Will I have any problems? What is it like for cycling in this area? 
Thanks for the help in advance. 

Jason.


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

If this is the French Grand Canyon as I know it, about 75 miles north of St Tropaz.........there is a tunnel that you will not get through :roll: if this is the place you are talking about  

The wife and I did this route on our bike in 2004, fantastic veiws and stop off points.

Keith


----------



## 100851 (Sep 4, 2006)

*Gorges*

Hi

we went a few years ago you should be ok with your m/h just take it easy round the bends also make sure you got a full tank of fuel as no petrol stations till you get to the lake

have a good trip

mark


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Continental Touring Info*

Jason,
There is two articles I tore out and kept, 1. The case for Castellane in MMM March 2005 ("refers to 'strongly recommend doing the trip anticlockwise outwards on the D952 along the northern 'bank' towards Moustiers and back on the other side through Aiguines(D18/D71/D955) Its quite a long way round (80 to 90 very slow miles) and to make the most of the trip you need tot take advantage of every viewpoint so it does take a full day. Binoculars need to be close at hand") "To reach the highest point on the 'wow' factor scale you must make a detour along spectacular Route des Cretes(D23) constructed in 1973. This offers a series of stunning purpose buit viewpoints(belvederes)over the gorges. It starts just before(east of) La Palud-sur-Verdon and it is vital to start the detour here. If you attempt it fromm the village ventre you will have to retrace your steps after fives biles because the road then becomes one way only." These are quotes - we missed out because it was too late in the season -October and were advised against it. The other article was in Which motorcaravan November 2004. one website from there (english version is www.castellane.org(and I would think you have to put fr on end but not been on the site, hope this is of some help, the articles are wonderful and give sites to stay. A camp site given in mmm is camp du verdon, domaine de la salaou,04210 Castellane, www.campduverdon.com, Part of Les Castels chain,camping cheques accepted. If you want further info pm me. PS have tried the site and it is in french, emailed for english version but this might be of interest http://www.castellane.org/decouvrir-le-verdon-castellane.phpHi 
Wendy


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

We did the gorge route from East to West last June (see our log http://www.motorhomefacts.com/blog-display-jid-158.html

on the south rim. The village of Less Salles sure Verdon is pleasant at the lakeside; two good sites & and aire in the village, parking (daytime) at the lakeside. The road is steep & winding, but no problem with MH, not so sure about the road on the other side!

Site at Les Salles du Verdon
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1135
and the aire at Trigance to the east
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1134


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi 

Interesting thread .. 
thanks for the info so far .. 

Can anyone help with these questions: 

Are there any RVers who have done the 'gorges'. 
Can anyone recommend sites suitable for RVs 
What would be the best route for an RV, we are not averse to hilly twisty routes but don't want to end up in an impossible road .. so what roads are not suitable for vehicles over 3.5 ton 


Thanks 

Jim


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

We did 'the gorges' 3 times in one day- we were looking for a lake which turned out to be miles away in another department....mark you it was only in a VW camper. :wink: 

The only time we had any problem was meeting a vehicle coming the other way...we were turning a blind sharp bend through a tunnel which was cut out of the solid rock, the look on the other drivers face - and mine - was priceless. 

The wife was filming on the camcorder at the time and captured the moment, we often re-run the tape, and it still looks un-real every time we watch it. 8O


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Jim
I don't think there were many problems with the D71 (east to west on south side); there is one stretch through a tunnel, and bends can be a bit hairy, but coaches were doing it, so RV's should be OK! Site we marked up should be ok for Rv's at the bottom - higher up restricted access. Aire should be ok in Les Salles - large parking area.

BTW best to do the south rim east - west to get the best views - the drop is on your side!


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Thanks Mike.. very useful info .. 

Jim


----------



## jasp (May 26, 2005)

Thanks for all the info, to confirm then, if we are staying at the Western side of the gorge, it is best to drive along the Southern side and return along the Northern side of the gorge. Have I got that right?

Jason.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

jasp said:


> Thanks for all the info, to confirm then, if we are staying at the Western side of the gorge, it is best to drive along the Southern side and return along the Northern side of the gorge. Have I got that right?
> 
> Jason.


er, no? go clockwise to get the best views, driving on the right, you have the view over the side, and can pull in to the parking spaces easier.


----------



## jasp (May 26, 2005)

Now i'm confused! An earlier post recommends driving anti clockwise due to the road conditions.Is the road more easier to drive one way or the other? 

Jason.


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

Not so irrelevant, Texas once sent me this:

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/football/european_football/article1086548.ece

And might I, with my customary lack of modesty, suggest that this might be enjoyable:

http://www.10000things.org.uk/gorgedeverdon.htm

Apart from the camera, the scanner and the limited skills of the publisher, there are some quite exciting-ish photographs.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

jasp said:


> Now i'm confused! An earlier post recommends driving anti clockwise due to the road conditions.Is the road more easier to drive one way or the other?
> 
> Jason.


sorry, got me confused now. Just for viewing and possible parking on the side of the gorge, I found it best driving from East to west on the south rim road.  Just like I was advised by my son to drive the California pacific highway between San Francisco & LA from North to South - you can pull off easier, and the view is on "your" side.


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Verdon Gorge*

Hi Jasp,
Looking at the map, if you are staying at Moustiers, south on the D952 appears to be the prime vista for viewing the 'Lac' then to do the Grand Canyon you would carry on to La Pallud sur-Verdon (this is where you leave to go on the D23 but once you left this ville - this is an option) further on the D952 you have Rougon after which you do a sharpe right onto the D955 follow this through to Comps-sur-Artuby then the D71 up through Pont de l'Artuby continuing to Aiguines which joins the D19 and back to Moustiers. However, I am just looking at what I marked out when we were planning our trip, which as I said was aborted by advice that it was too late in October, so I haven't actually been there!!! But my map reading is pretty good :  Have you got a good size map, like giant scale. 1:180 000? Hope you get your route sorted I'm sure when you get down there you will finds lots doing the same thing, best from the horses mouth so to speak,


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Jason,

The Haut Verdon region is well worth a visit on the return trip.

Take the D955 from St Andre les Alpes then D908 to Barcelonnette via Colmars and the Col de Allos (2250 metres). 

This is a very scenic route and is not often visited by the UK motorhomers.

Don


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Jason,
We are heading to the gorges in about 5 weeks. Will you be back before end of July to let us know how you got on?


Chris


----------



## jasp (May 26, 2005)

We will be back on the 8th JUly, so i'll let you know then how the trip went.

Thanks.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Don,

Having looked at the route, it looks amazing. Is is driveable with a 32ft RV (with a trailer)?

Dougie.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi All
The area is just amazing; we visited a couple of years ago and are planning to go back on our next trip on the 6th July.
We cannot recommend enough the aire at Sainte-Croix-de-Verdon the views are out of this world. Nice little village with a couple of places to eat.
The aire has toilets, shower and all the usual for 6 euro per night but has a maximum stay of two nights at a time. 
If you arrive early enough Dougie, even you could fit in but I doubt you Trabby would make it up the hill.
James


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

JP said:


> If you arrive early enough Dougie, even you could fit in but I doubt you Trabby would make it up the hill.


Jim,

That's what I like about you - nuffink. :evil: I've navigated the route on Google Earth and was amazed (it's now 3D & I nearly got mountain-sick....). Seriously, is the road good & wide, and also are the inclines really bad?

Dougie.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Dougie.
We left the MH and did half the route on our scooters. 
The road is wide enough for an RV and we saw some coaches on the road. 
The problems are the overhanging rocks and tunnels which need careful positioning. 
This is made worst by the other drivers also using all of the road. 
Some of the stopping/viewing areas would be a bit small for you Dougie but just do as the French and stop in the middle of the road while the family de-bus and take some pictures. 
The road down to the Aire is a bit steep, I was down to 7mph on the scooter (nothing to do with overloading) 
When we stayed there was a VW camper which due to the aire being in the middle of the hill had to go down first and take a run-up to get enough speed to get to the top.
James


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Thanks Jason.

Don't forget to keep us posted and look forward to your account on return.
Chris


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

Does anybody know how the gorges compare with the gorges du tarn?
see http://bdixon.spaces.live.com/ for pictures under France section
Ta
Barry


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

adriavanm said:


> Does anybody know how the gorges compare with the gorges du tarn?
> see http://bdixon.spaces.live.com/ for pictures under France section
> Ta
> Barry


It would not be a great exaggeration to say that the Tarn Gorges are almost _twee_ compared with the GdeV which in parts could rightly be described as _awesome_.


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> The Haut Verdon region is well worth a visit on the return trip. Take the D955 from St Andre les Alpes then D908 to Barcelonnette via Colmars and the Col de Allos (2250 metres). This is a very scenic route and is not often visited by the UK motorhomers.
> 
> Don


Just the other night I'd been looking at this and plotting a route down from Briancon to Castellane. Slightly suspicious of some of the roads' wigglings I went and found some images of the Col d'Allos which served only to confirm that my navigator would be leaping out long before reaching the top. [In 2002 the last 1/3 of the western approach to the Col de Tourmalet ( http://www.10000things.org.uk/France8.jpg ) left her in tatters (and speaking fluent gibberish). Since then it is only by sheer cunning (and deceptions) that I've been able to get her near to any interestingly high places].


----------



## jasp (May 26, 2005)

Just back from 2 weeks touring round France. We managed to tour round the Verdon Gorges for a couple of days as planned. 
We stayed at the Castels site about 1km from Castellane. We drove round the gorges in a clockwise direction, heading towards Comps- sur- Artuby on the D955 , then on the D71 towards Aigunes, Moustiers and back towards Castellane on the D952. 
The place is fantastic, we had previously been in Millau and visited the Tarn Gorges and thought they were good,but they do not compare with this place. 
As regarding driving big motorhomes around the gorges, some of the road sections are tight with some overhangs, but coaches manage to drive round. You just need to take it steady. 
I can recommend stopping off just as you cross over the bridge on the Lac de Sainte Croix before Moustiers. You can park up and walk down and hire a canoe or pedalo and head up the gorge. 

Jason.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback Jason. If all is well and the weather is good we will head that way. Just printed this post to take with us. 13 days and we are off.  
Chris


----------

